# I love the smell of coffee...



## Vardigon (Oct 15, 2008)

But not the taste. . Hey guys. I'm a 20 year old guy living in the USA. What's up?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Vardigon! Welcome to personalitycafe! The smell of coffee is probably what makes coffee good.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, it smells a lot better than it tastes. When I was a child and had never tasted coffee, I loved going by the coffee section at the grocery store just to smell it, but when I finally got old enough to try it, I was shocked. It tasted nothing like what I expected. It was bitter and bland. Later, I developed a taste for it, but it doesn't matter now. I can't drink it because of my caffeine sensitivity.


----------



## Vardigon (Oct 15, 2008)

Same here. An ounce of the stuff will give me the shakes. I stay away from most teas too for that reason.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

yes!! me too i just love the smell but i just can't get too much of it.. although i kinda like the taste..
btw, I'm Lunniey 21 years old from Indonesia 
hope we can be friends and share lots of nice stories..:happy:


----------



## sham (Oct 17, 2008)

hello!!
i love the smell of coffee too and am not that crazy to drink it often...when ever i feel drowzy i'l opt for a cup of coffee..
it really freshens and activates the body!


----------



## jeni_fini (Oct 22, 2008)

mmmm.. I love the smell and taste of coffee. I like my coffee on the stronger side with no sugar and no cream... just plain black.


----------



## smilyface (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi there, I agree that coffee tastes bad but smells good.


----------



## gvsunde (Nov 14, 2008)

the smell was discusting, but when i first tasted it is was heaven. ever since it has been my dope


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Vardigon said:


> But not the taste. . Hey guys. I'm a 20 year old guy living in the USA. What's up?


why do u think?:crazy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*I agree! I love to smell coffee, but hate the taste of it. When shopping I normally get caught up smelling the coffee.*


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Good morning/afternoon/evening whenever you view this message, Vardigon. Have a good time here.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Old thread is old.


----------

